# Cooper CX



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

My Cooper CX arrived last night and i started putting it together. So excited to ride this when completed. 
Will be built with:
Ultegra Di2
Lynskey Carbon CX fork
Shimano hydraulic disc brakes
Stans Grail wheels


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

very nice. wish I had gone with the carbon fork and hydro brakes - but the roadie hydro levers still cost a friggin fortune after the fact!


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Looks like a small frame?


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Mcfarton said:


> Looks like a small frame?


Is it just a cooper finish?


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

Yes, Size small on the frame. It has the brushed finish.


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

Here is a pic from last weekend. Haven't had much time to work on it this week bit can't wait to get this completed. 
Still need to:
Get the steerer tube cut
Adjust seat, brifters
Wrap the handlebars
bleed brakes one more time
put on accessories (Garmin mount, speed/cadence sensor etc)

Go Ride!!


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

nice build

and

very nice workshop!


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

BCSaltchucker said:


> very nice. wish I had gone with the carbon fork and hydro brakes - but the roadie hydro levers still cost a friggin fortune after the fact!


Yeah, when I first started looking at hydro brake sets the cost seemed really high. 
I did get mine on sale at Competitive Cyclist as a set (levers, tubing and calipers) for $400. The calipers are usually $40-$50 each from what I have found. Backing that out of the cost of the calipers makes the levers between $300 to $320 which is about $60 more than the cable version Di2 levers. 
Thats how I talked myself into it anyways. 


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

BCSaltchucker said:


> nice build
> 
> and
> 
> very nice workshop!


Thanks!


----------



## tschram72 (Dec 17, 2013)

That's a sweet build! I am looking to build almost exactly the same minus the Di2. Did you request no decals? I would love to hear your thoughts on how it rides/feels. What you are comparing it too.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

tschram72 said:


> That's a sweet build! I am looking to build almost exactly the same minus the Di2. Did you request no decals? I would love to hear your thoughts on how it rides/feels. What you are comparing it too.
> 
> Thanks, Tom



Yes, when ordering the bike I requested the decals to be put into the box. Just not a fan of decals in general. Painted logos I can deal with. 

It rides very well. Haven't had it in gravel yet though. I have about 150 miles on it with road tires. On the first ride I had the tire pressure the same as I run on my Domane and it was a bit harsh (100psi). For the next ride I did 90psi and it was much better. So much in fact that I rode it on a 71 mile ride with 4k' of climbing the next day and enjoyed it. This bike rides well as a road bike and cannot wait to get it on some gravel here in a week or two.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

That's the Pro Cross frame or the Cooper CX? The DS chain stay makes me think it's the Pro Cross.


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

Srode said:


> That's the Pro Cross frame or the Cooper CX? The DS chain stay makes me think it's the Pro Cross.


Its the Cooper CX. The Pro Cross has a twisted down tube and a triangular shaped cross tube.


----------



## tschram72 (Dec 17, 2013)

I just read this thread from the top again and realized that you have the small frame. I am trying to decide between the small and medium. I'm 5'7" and I feel like I could go with either frame, but the stand over on the medium has me a little nervous. Would you care to share how the small fits you? Thanks!


----------



## rlsmith17 (Sep 5, 2014)

tschram72 said:


> I just read this thread from the top again and realized that you have the small frame. I am trying to decide between the small and medium. I'm 5'7" and I feel like I could go with either frame, but the stand over on the medium has me a little nervous. Would you care to share how the small fits you? Thanks!


Before buying I was in the same place you are. the sales rep at Lynskey told me I needed a small frame and I thought there was no way.. Once i compared the dims to the dims of my Domane I realized they were right. I even called them back to discuss hoping to get a different answer but they reassured me that was correct. They also promised that if the bike didn't fit well they would swap it out if needed. 

Long story short - the small frame fits me well.


----------

